# Tracker Boat Versatrack rod holders???



## chuck71

Where can I find them? I have a Tracker 2072 with the versatrack system and would like to get some rod holders. I have two of the ones from Tracker and I'm not impressed. I can lock them down, they spin, and I had to put tape on them to keep from scratching the rods. I am looking for ANY alternative that will work with the track system. 

Any help is appreciated!

The one's I have now can be seen in this photo...


----------



## chuck71

Anyone


----------



## Onion

I bought a tracker earlier this year and asked about the versatrack stuff. It isn't easy to find. Any Tracker Marine Boat Center (not dealer, the service centers) should have them, if you are in the Cincinnati area there is one in Fairfield off of Rt. 4.

The Bass Pro in Cincinnati had the versatrack accessories on their boats in the showroom but didn't sell them there. The things I looked at were much more expensive than I wanted to spend however.


----------



## chuck71

I have two of the Tracker holders that came with the boat. The second one broke today. Junk. The bolt that they use to tighten in down is barely big enough to not fit through the slot. If you tighten it too much, it pulls through. 

If I can find someone to fabricate some of the brackets, I've solved my problem.


----------



## bwagner

I just purchased a tracker, Pro V16, I love it and the Versatrack, I too was looking for rod holders that fit, I could not find them anywhere on the intranet where I can order them, and after reading some posts, here and elsewhere they do not get good reviews. So I made my own adaptors where you can place your favorite rod holder on. Here is a picture of how it looks.I can make them for a price, I have not given much thought to how much but it would be ~$15-25 it depends on the length you need.







post here if you have any interest 

Brian


----------



## scrapper1405

Hi Brian-
I am interested in perhaps getting 4 of those mounts for the VersaTrack rail. I too just got a new Tracker. 

Do you also happen to have a bracket for a downrigger?


----------



## chuck71

Brian, Those do look nice! I had some brackets made for me that clamp on, but I really like the way yours look. I may have to look into making some. What material did you make it out of?? Is it that composite board??


----------



## chuck71

Here is what I came up with... It clamps on to the gunnel. Seems to work out OK.


----------



## scrapper1405

Those look great. Do they scratch the top of the gunnel at all?


----------



## travelingsedge

Brian, I am very interested in 4 of these blocks. 
Size to fit a standard Scotty.

Rick


----------



## Josh814

Brian, I too am interested in the pole holders. Is that a Scotty you have pictured there? Thanks!
Josh


----------



## Josh814

No reply. Brian, you there bud? What did you use to make the blocking? a composite like starboard or aluminum?


----------



## Hog Hunter1

I am getting my new tracker V175 this week and my buddy and I have fabricated a pretty nice system for the Versa Track(Maybe considering a patent) but anyway, I'll have pictures up this weekend and if anyone is interested in purchasing some I have left over material to make some more(ours will fit the tracker pro guide models and the Jon boats with versa track) It will also work for the Targa but have to get different material because the gunnel is a bit larger. I like the guys block pictures he made but fishing the way we do I don't trust only have 1 carrage bolt in the versa track/our system, we have 2 carrage bolts but whatever floats your boat! We are locking ours down tight as we don't want them to move when drifting for catfish. message me if you're interested.
Thanks!


----------



## Josh814

I'm interested in some for the Targas V-18 Combo. This forum is limited, send me any info to [email protected]. Thanks
Josh


----------



## [email protected]

Hi!! I have just bought a Pro Guide V-175 and need a couple of rod holders in the worst way. I very much like what you have done with yours. If you can make a couple of extras or better yet If you can tell me how I can make my own brackets, I would be willing to pay reasonably well. Thanks for any help!!

John Gibson, email:[email protected]


----------



## [email protected]

Brian,

Really like what you've done with those rod holder brakets!! If you could make a couple extra or better yet, let me know how I can make my own, I would be happy to pay a reasonable fee to you. I will be going after Kokanee at Wallowa lake in Northeast Oregon over Memorial Day Weekend and have to come up with something soon.

I really like my Tracker Proguide V175, but am disappointed in the Versatrack accessories prices and availability.

Thanks for any help you can provide...

John Gibson ph: 509-967-3290


----------



## Byg

Brian
I made something very similiar, just curious do you use pins in the groove to keep it from rotating, I just used two knobs like yours instead of one..
Looks nice!!


----------



## Hog Hunter1

Monster Rod holders is now making a bracket for the versa track kind of similar to what we made for our boat, but my fishing partner and I like ours a lot better as ours hangs outwards and the monster rod holder faces inside the boat. Both will work/not sure what they are charging but we put a lot of time/trial & error and now after being tested, we know ours holds up! I emailed you so get in touch with me if you'd like. 10:00am-10:00pm eastern would be fine.


----------



## Scott123

Hey guys,

I am interested in buying some of your custom rod holders for my tracker. Please let me know if any of you have any for sale.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## new2pru2000

Hey guys - 

I just got the new Tracker 18 W/T this spring and have been looking for a solution for the Versa Track rod holders. I would be interested in (2) of the custom rod holders you made. Shoot me an e-mail if you anyone is interested in making a couple for a reasonable fee. 

Thanks!


----------



## SgtBone64

Brian, I'd be interested in 4 of those for my new Targa.


----------



## Don_Burmeister

Ok. I too need some custom made Rod Holders for my Targa 18WT. Does not sound like I would like the holders made by Tracker, if I could find them. I would like two rod holders for my Targa 18WT. Anyone interested in punching out a couple more? Give me a call at 618-339-2845 if you have time.

Thanks


----------



## krerstew04

Just purchased a 2012 Tracker Targa with the Versatrack system and find it hard to believe that these rod holders are so difficult to find. I am interested in buying two it possible?


----------



## krerstew04

Brian, Any chance that you could contact me? I need a few rod holders for a Tracker Targa in the worst way.


----------



## hrittz

Hi All!

I, too am interested in the rod holder attachments that are here. We just but a 2012 Deep V V-175SC and are looking to add the rod holders without having to punch holes into the decking. I would be interested in 4-6 of them. @Brian - could you email me and let me know if this is possible? Thanks!

hrittz


----------



## Legend killer

Personally I find it to be a nuisance not to be able to rotate the rod holder on a rail. My suggestion is to slap on a pair of ranger style hand rails. They are more functional than trying to use a stationary rod holder.


----------



## LUCIUS

All you guys that need the track mounts for your boats can look up cisco rod holders.
Talk to Dave and i,m sure he can hook you all up with what you need !
Tracker, Lund, + Polar Kraft http://www.ciscofishingsystemsltd.com/


----------



## Woodlander

Search: versatrack rod holder on ebay - those looks pretty good for reasonable $$.....


----------



## dpalo1943

bwagner said:


> I just purchased a tracker, Pro V16, I love it and the Versatrack, I too was looking for rod holders that fit, I could not find them anywhere on the intranet where I can order them, and after reading some posts, here and elsewhere they do not get good reviews. So I made my own adaptors where you can place your favorite rod holder on. Here is a picture of how it looks.I can make them for a price, I have not given much thought to how much but it would be ~$15-25 it depends on the length you need.
> View attachment 49205
> 
> post here if you have any interest
> 
> Brian


I'm also looking for 4 of the mounts for my Targa V18. Please let me know details on your mounts and if you are currently making them.


----------



## Woodlander

dpalo1943 and other who are interested - contact me here 608-4489022 - or PM me. I have few extra to sell....
Denis - thanks


----------



## LakeChamplianGuy

I just stumbled upon this thread. I was having a hard time finding Versatrack parts and accessoris as well. Found www.TrackerMarineParts.com and they helped me out. Here is a link to the Versatrack page. 

http://trackermarineparts.com/tracker-marine-versatrack/


I hope this helps!


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly

If anyone is still looking go to eliterodholders.com. Tons and tons of different style rod holders that fit the track system. Great prices and a smaller company. I always liked helping out the smaller places. He also has a Facebook. Just search elite rod holders on fb.


----------



## NickIL

Hi All,
I recently got a 2014 Tracker Pro Guide 175 Combo and I found that the Berkley rod holders (approx $15 each) work perfectly with the Versatrack system. The bracket comes with the rod holder and all I did was purchase two quarter inch by 1 1/2" stainless steel carriage bolts and standard nuts (not enough room for wing nuts). Less than one full turn on the nuts and it can be slid into alternate position on the rail. Loosen or tighten with wrench or standard pliers. The carriage bolts fit nicely in the track.


----------

